# Custom Slingshot No.2 (The Starfleet)



## dudleywigley (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello again! Jorg wrote: "Jason, just so you know, you put our expectations up to a very high level... live up and you will have an excited audience for your work"

So no pressure then....

Anyway - new bands arrived so here are pics of the other current slingshot (dark here in the UK so pics are not brilliant but you get the idea)










It was made a couple of months after the last one and in many ways is a bit more practical. I designed it along the dimensions of a normal paperback novel and therefore it folds simply to fit in the back pocket of my jeans - with the bands hanging out, Dennis The Menace style. This one was constucted entirely from an unwanted modern oak kitchen door and is very tough.

I called it the Starfleet because of it's vague rememblance to the Starship Enterprise - hope you like it!

Jason


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

again, very nice job and excellent craftsmanship. I really like the dimpling effect, that would look good on the grip of a natural.

thanks for posting


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like it. It's less radical but it should be a great shooter.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I really like it, now i think you have to try using flatbands


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it! As was stated, it is very practical!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty darn nice. Excellent work.

Makes me think about new directions.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

again...interesting design, nice work









as I don`t have a workshop to do some new slingshots, I am quite lazy...but when I see these new beautiful and ingenious designs, I feel inspired again









by the way...I really like the way you post your photos...that editing does a good job for us, the viewers

Tudor


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Again, Dudley blows my mind!
This one is a little more "humanoid or earthly" I guess because he didn't just steal the design from the aliens that quite obviously have visited him....

Kidding aside, you have some amazing talents, I love the way this is a starship type frame, yet is folds up to a manageable pocket size.

I'm sure its a great shooter, don't stop making all of these beauties!

Cheers- John


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!
Another one that looks like it'd be fun to shoot!


----------

